# Ben Moore Exterior Regal Select Flat



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

We are using this product on an exterior we are about to start. Any thoughts on your experiences with it? Likes/Dislikes? Cautions, etc.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ttd said:


> We are using this product on an exterior we are about to start. Any thoughts on your experiences with it? Likes/Dislikes? Cautions, etc.


Can I ask why flat on a exterior?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I never use flat on an exterior unless the customer is dead set on wanting that finish. If they do, it voids the warranty.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I never use flat on an exterior unless the customer is dead set on wanting that finish. If they do, it voids the warranty.


Huh? The warranty on the can or your own. You must have lots of wood siding, all we use in CA is Flat. Some satin but rare.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can I ask why flat on a exterior?


Good question but homeowner requesting this time. I typically use satin.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Huh? The warranty on the can or your own. You must have lots of wood siding, all we use in CA is Flat. Some satin but rare.


My warranty, the weather is much different here in Ohio than Calif. Lots of century homes with many different coatings and peeling problems.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

i prefer satin but i don"t have a problem with flat if that is what the ho wants.:notworthy:


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

We love this stuff. Its basically the gennex replacement for moorlife, etc. BM said they will be phasing these products out in the next year or so.

Coverage is great like Aura - but it spreads a little easier. This is our new go to exterior paint for siding :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its a high build. Gonna be closer to Duration on Roids is the best description I can come up with. Not super technical but I'm not a chemist. I think it works better than the old Moorgard which was kinda draggy. Yes the Select is Gennex.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi build has a unique consistency. We like it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

It's my goto stucco paint. If eaves are the same color then it works great on them too.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wish we had Regal Select out here, only ultra spec or Aura for gennex exterior. We use a ton of flat for siding, a lot of houses out here are done that way. Satin is pretty shiny for siding. On older houses I wouldn't consider using satin, shows all the ugly off too much.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

"Satin is un-flattened!" -Mudbone


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We use a lot of exterior stain on cedar, which of course is flat. With the regal exterior we used low luster.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> We use a lot of exterior stain on cedar, which of course is flat. With the regal exterior we used low luster.


Guys use the flat on the two tone Tudor style. The stucco board gets the flat and the trim gets low lustre.

The flat also gets used on solid stain repaints. If its in good shape, just weathered and worn the flat finish works well.

I think finish choice just comes down to personal preference. Anything rough sawn I prefer a flat finish. That's just me, I don't think there's a right or wrong.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its a high build. Gonna be closer to Duration on Roids is the best description I can come up with. Not super technical but I'm not a chemist. I think it works better than the old Moorgard which was kinda draggy. Yes the Select is Gennex.



Do you mean Duration is a roided out version of Regal, or you are suggesting that Regal is much better than duration...

In my experience Duration exterior is higher build than Regal.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can I ask why flat on a exterior?


That's all I use for exteriors.... May I ask why you want a sheen on a big exterior surface?



One Coat Coverage said:


> I never use flat on an exterior unless the customer is dead set on wanting that finish. If they do, it voids the warranty.


How so? I am in Michigan never had a problem with flat pealing or chipping more than any other sheen...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Do you mean Duration is a roided out version of Regal, or you are suggesting that Regal is much better than duration...
> 
> In my experience Duration exterior is higher build than Regal.


Its like a beefed up Duration. Application felt similar but with better spread rate and the advantage of the WB colorants, so in theory, color retention should be better.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its like a beefed up Duration. Application felt similar but with better spread rate and the advantage of the WB colorants, so in theory, color retention should be better.


So Regal is as high build as Duration? I used regal exterior on a couple of trim jobs where the trim was in decent condition but Aura was too pricy. But, the condition of the substrate didn't allow me to note whether it was high build or not.

I usually use Duration on jobs where trim is in terrible condition and after prep the build of duration helps level.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Delta Painting said:


> That's all I use for exteriors.... May I ask why you want a sheen on a big exterior surface?
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I am in Michigan never had a problem with flat pealing or chipping more than any other sheen...


First reason, to show off the prep work. Second, since we're on top of several hundred feet of wind-blown silt around here, houses get dusty and the finishes with some sheen stay cleaner. Finally, it adds some life or "pop" to the surfaces, which our clients seem to prefer.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No one uses flat in my area of New England. Mildew, dirt, sand, you name it, flat would be a big mistake. Regal Select is a very good exterior product.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Delta Painting said:


> That's all I use for exteriors.... May I ask why you want a sheen on a big exterior surface?
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I am in Michigan never had a problem with flat pealing or chipping more than any other sheen...


I've never had problems with it peeling either. Because I don't use it.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Delta Painting said:


> That's all I use for exteriors.... May I ask why you want a sheen on a big exterior surface?
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I am in Michigan never had a problem with flat pealing or chipping more than any other sheen...


I've never had problems with it peeling either. Because I don't use it.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its like a beefed up Duration. Application felt similar but with better spread rate and the advantage of the WB colorants, so in theory, color retention should be better.


SW has been using WB colorants at all its stores for about a year now and they are used as the main colorants in all architectural products with a very few exceptions.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> SW has been using WB colorants at all its stores for about a year now and they are used as the main colorants in all architectural products with a very few exceptions.


I knew they were in most newer products. I wasn't aware Duration had made the switch yet. I haven't spread Duration in a few years, I can imagine with the WB colorants its probably faster drying. I can't imagine the WB colorants doing anything but making products better.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I've never had problems with it peeling either. Because I don't use it.


How would you know if you don't use the line...:blink:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Am glad to discover my dealer now stocks Regal Exterior. Did a bid today where the 90 year old HO had painted a couple of the low sections of the house with it. Yes you read that right! The low sheen looked really nice. Am gonna try it for sure!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Am glad to discover my dealer now stocks Regal Exterior. Did a bid today where the 90 year old HO had painted a couple of the low sections of the house with it. Yes you read that right! The low sheen looked really nice. Am gonna try it for sure!


Just what we need, more competition!


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...m-exterior-paints/103#piSheen=103&advs=0&tab=


Good stuff...for trim at least .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Joeb3rg said:


> http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-painting-contractors/paint-products/benjamin-moore-premium-exterior-paints/103#piSheen=103&advs=0&tab=
> 
> Good stuff...for trim at least .


Moorgard is being phased out for Regal Select. All good things must come to an end.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Wish we had Regal Select out here, only ultra spec or Aura for gennex exterior. We use a ton of flat for siding, a lot of houses out here are done that way. Satin is pretty shiny for siding. On older houses I wouldn't consider using satin, shows all the ugly off too much.


We use allot of flat here as well and used Regalselect on a few clap homes last year and a couple of shakes as well. Sorry but never ever been a fan of duration . We also use the exterior Ultra spec line which is a great contractor grade exterior. There all made with the same colorants. The only exterior we like from SW is Resilience.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We are Paining some more of this condo complex this year and like last year we used Regal Select exterior. We and the customer were very happy with it. My two cents

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Wrong pic on previous posting. These are the Regal Select condos, the other pic was a masonry exterior on those condos we (if get job) will be using a SW product on.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

About to use Regal Select Low luster on the stucco body and soft gloss on the trim of 9k sqft ocean front house for the first time,any feedbacks on Regal Select exterior low luster and soft gloss? Body will be light off white and trim couple tones darker.

Sharp


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> About to use Regal Select Low luster on the stucco body and soft gloss on the trim of 9k sqft ocean front house for the first time,any feedbacks on Regal Select exterior low luster and soft gloss? Body will be light off white and trim couple tones darker.
> 
> Sharp



Edit:

I got the price for both soft gloss and low luster at 38/Gal.

What do you guys pay for Regal Select?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Edit:
> 
> I got the price for both soft gloss and low luster at 38/Gal.
> 
> What do you guys pay for Regal Select?


That's good, and low for my area. We're at $41/gal. Its a great product, I've used it a few times on my own home, completely out of spec and its performed well. My latest hack is putting it over Sikkens Log & Siding with no primer. That's right, I run with the scissors. ;-)


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Low lustre,damn autocorrect drives me nuts.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Depending on the style of stucco, I would advise you to backroll it. Anything with a sheen (on an exterior) is different than using a flat. And, kinda like interior sheen paint, it will flash if you hit it after it has started to set up. 

I only average about 1 Benjamin Moore job per year, but I almost always use a Low Sheen paint from another company (Kelly Moore) on exteriors.

I hate flat paint.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We have used a lot of it this summer, on cedar houses not stucco, but really like it. Nice even sheen. Covers well. Oh yeah, and our rep brings us coffee and donuts. Life is good.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

kdpaint said:


> No one uses flat in my area of New England. Mildew, dirt, sand, you name it, flat would be a big mistake. Regal Select is a very good exterior product.


What part of New England? Currently over the last 3-5 years my best selling exterior is Velvet Flat (California's version of Flat) for house bodies, specular gloss of 2. My preference is the Low Luster or Eggshell, spec gloss of 8 and 15 respectively. A Satin Gloss is generally trim work, spec gloss of 45 which is more like a semi. An awesome thing they were able to do is use WB colorants in all their lines without reformulating and change everything like BM is doing.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in Maine. I am backtracking on my previous statement of not using flat paint in New England- I have used Cali's Velvet Flat, like all Cali products, is very good, especially for New England weather. 

I guess I personally don't like the look of flat exterior paint on most exterior surfaces, although it does work well with historic preservation homes.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Regal select sucks...I rather use aura


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

StevenH said:


> Regal select sucks...I rather use aura


Any reason, or just a blanket statement?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

StevenH said:


> Regal select sucks...I rather use aura


I disagree. I have been having trouble with Aura Satin on gutters. After first rain, or dew, yellowish surfactant droplets form and dry on the bottom surface. They rinse off, but why bother.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I disagree. I have been having trouble with Aura Satin on gutters. After first rain, or dew, yellowish surfactant droplets form and dry on the bottom surface. They rinse off, but why bother.[/QUOTE]

Does it depend on how recently the gutters were painted?
Or do you mean that rain we had on Thursday where we got more rain in 25 minutes then we usually do all month?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> I disagree. I have been having trouble with Aura Satin on gutters. After first rain, or dew, yellowish surfactant droplets form and dry on the bottom surface. They rinse off, but why bother.


Does it depend on how recently the gutters were painted?
Or do you mean that rain we had on Thursday where we got more rain in 25 minutes then we usually do all month?[/QUOTE]

It has occurred on two jobs that I went back to a couple of weeks to a month after painting. One was a callback concerning the spots in the gutters.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

To call this paint "high build" is false advertising!
The first thing I noticed was the five was light. The dealers around here don't carry it because no one uses it. I had to purchase what I ordered tinted or not.
The product was $49.99 a gallon even the sales counter felt embarrased because they knew it was not high build! In fact they call it high build because the last formulation of Regal Ext. was impossible when it came to coverage.
I don't like BM franchise the paint has its own isuues.
This was a high profile client with a San Francisco int designer so I went with their recommended products.
My honest feedback of the high build is that the coverage problem is fixed but you wil notice when you spray it that it is so thin that you will get a lot of overspray.
I would callange any one to run Duration through a viscosity cup and compare to BM high build. I will bet a c note that Duration is thicker.
I would compare this high build product to Kelly Moore 1205


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

workin'man said:


> To call this paint "high build" is false advertising!
> The first thing I noticed was the five was light. The dealers around here don't carry it because no one uses it. I had to purchase what I ordered tinted or not.
> The product was $49.99 a gallon even the sales counter felt embarrased because they knew it was not high build! In fact they call it high build because the last formulation of Regal Ext. was impossible when it came to coverage.
> I don't like BM franchise the paint has its own isuues.
> ...


OK, you're talking VISCOSITY not film build. Totally different things. Viscosity is a handling trait, as in application characteristics or how the product feels when applied. "Thickness" or "viscosity" has nothing to do with product quality. 

Also, BM is not a franchise. We are not franchisees, we are independent dealers.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workin'man

Regal Select HB DFT










Duration DFT









As you can see, when applied at the same wet film thickness or WFT, the two products are very comparable. The BM claims a bit more sqft per gallon, but that would depend on the substrate I suppose. 

You can now remove your foot from your mouth


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

A high build paint is designed to be applied thicker than average. In the case of the BM stuff 5.3wft. The average is around 4. 

But that doesn't mean that just using that paint is in itself going to give you a film build that thick. 
You have to put enough paint on to give it a chance. 5.3mil is a thick coat.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> OK, you're talking VISCOSITY not film build. Totally different things. Viscosity is a handling trait, as in application characteristics or how the product feels when applied. "Thickness" or "viscosity" has nothing to do with product quality.
> 
> Also, BM is not a franchise. We are not franchisees, we are independent dealers.


Sorry to hurt your feelings.... the product feels thin. It does not like to go on thick it will crack. Regal Select is a waste of good money. Why is BM over charging for paint....... because they can! 
Don't waste your money. This should be a $27 a gallon product.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

workin'man said:


> Sorry to hurt your feelings.... the product feels thin. It does not like to go on thick it will crack. Regal Select is a waste of good money. Why is BM over charging for paint....... because they can!
> Don't waste your money. This should be a $27 a gallon product.


Pics? I'd like to see how you're coming to this conclusion. Please describe your application method and evidence of this "cracking". What product do you prefer instead? 

I used some of the N401-2X this weekend, worked just fine. Flows nice IMO, got a little draggy in direct sun, but that's kind of expected.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We are using the flat right now. Flows and covers nice. Feels like a quality paint should.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't need a picture for an opinion!
Sell it for $27 a gallon and call it quality paint, drop the high build and I will be happy. Otherwise ill use something else.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sure he posted the pic for your edification...lol. Good luck with finding high quality exterior paint for $27, I know I have tried.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

If you want high quality you won't find it in a BM store at any price.
Try www.finepaintsofeurope.com
Ther are a lot more options than your local paint store.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Running white regal hibuild through a viscosity cup right now while I type. Looking to be around 10 minutes in a ford#4 cup.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Cleaned a sprayer out. Still paint in the cup.


I gave up at 11 minutes. The tapered part still had paint at the bottom and it was coming out a drip at a time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

workin'man said:


> If you want high quality you won't find it in a BM store at any price.
> Try www.finepaintsofeurope.com
> Ther are a lot more options than your local paint store.


Anything in a $27 caliber? Lol


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Seriously. From $27 to FPE? C'mon now...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just plain silly


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

That's real funny when you laugh at the guy who wants to buy "normal" flat paint at $27 a gallon. Its paint! Ok the solids ratio is slightly increased from cheap paint. Its good paint yes.... but I'm no fool ill keep my $50 a gallon thank you!


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

Its obvious I am not a fan of BMs pricing....if you could price this product fairly, how would you price it?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

*BM Regal Select*

We have used all of the above. As for FPE to Bm and SW, FPE are in a different ballgame and if you are using FPE you are not using the other two anyway. As for price per gallon, many here get caught up on a few dollars to $10 differnce a gallon. If you repainting a home with 20 gallons and the cost difference is $10 per gal thats only $200. If that amount is going to significantly effect a 20 gal repaint, try landscaping.

My opinion on Bm Regal Select HB: We have used about 150-190 galls this summer. Great stuff, good coverage


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

workin'man said:


> That's real funny when you laugh at the guy who wants to buy "normal" flat paint at $27 a gallon. Its paint! Ok the solids ratio is slightly increased from cheap paint. Its good paint yes.... but I'm no fool ill keep my $50 a gallon thank you!


They were laughing because you said $27/gal and FPOE in the same breath basically. That's like saying "cheap BMW", it was silly, that's all.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

workin'man said:


> That's real funny when you laugh at the guy who wants to buy "normal" flat paint at $27 a gallon. Its paint! Ok the solids ratio is slightly increased from cheap paint. Its good paint yes.... but I'm no fool ill keep my $50 a gallon thank you!


What paint are you comparing Regal Select HB to that's $27/g?

I would say the closest is Duration. That's a lot more than $27/g.

$50/g is expensive for Regal Select HB. I'm sure you can do better than that.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think there is a high quality exterior paint for less than $40. Las time I got RS, it was $44 I think. I was happy.

I think California's 2010 is better than Regal Select, about the same price. Best exterior paint around (barring FPE of course!).

If I want moderate quality, I would get Ultra Spec.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> I don't think there is a high quality exterior paint for less than $40. Las time I got RS, it was $44 I think. I was happy.
> 
> I think California's 2010 is better than Regal Select, about the same price. Best exterior paint around (barring FPE of course!).
> 
> If I want moderate quality, I would get Ultra Spec.


Vista Paint WeatherMaster or Duratone _ now you do .

....


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Vista must be regional like Cali, I have never even seen Vista before!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I owe the original poster an apology. We have always used the low luster regal select and I always figure lower sheen paints tend to be thicker than higher sheen. We used the flat for the first time today. It is thin and loose when applying. It is absolutely nothing like the low luster we used on the trim.


----------

